# Induction hobs and pan noise



## glastoun (Dec 29, 2014)

Some great stuff in these forums so hope you don't mind me asking a question.

We switched to an induction hob a few months ago, and performance is great, but we're struggling to find pans that don't click loudly or buzz at higher power settings.

We have a Le Creuset casserole which is fine, a little ticking and low hum but very unobtrusive. But we have tried about half a dozen induction-compatible pans (in the UK, so Ikea, Tefal, Anolon, WMF and Sainsburys own-brand) and each behaves the same way - at low or medium heat the clicking is about the same volume as the old spark ignitions on a gas hob, every 3 or 4 seconds, and the buzzing at high power worried our guests, thinking the hob was about to short out. It's a Whirlpool hob (£330 or around $500 so low-to-mid range).

Does this sound like a faulty hob, or is it just a case of finding the right pan/hob combination?

Thanks,

T


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Disk bottomed pans are more prone to noise in my induction experience when compared to clad pans. 

Also if you've used the pans a lot for years, some slight warping can develop. This can make your pan rock against the cooktop, even very slightly. With the cycling of the magnetic field, it can make the pan vibrate against the cooktop.

It's possible its the cooktop, but it's most likely disk bottom pans/slight warps.


----------



## glastoun (Dec 29, 2014)

That makes a lot of sense, thanks - the pans that we can currently use without too much noise are a Le Creuset enamelled casserole dish, a cast iron frying pan with a smooth metal surface all around the outside, and a few saucepans that I have no idea what they're made from but they also have a smoothed metal exterior; to be honest if we could buy some more of these with a non-stick coating we would snap them up, but they were bought in France 20 years ago and have no manufacturers markings on them and haven't seen anything similar in the UK!

Thanks for the help,


----------

